# Angle Broom and Collection Broom Combo



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looking for further info into combination brooms for wheel loaders. All I have seen is the broom by Holm that Volvo sells.

Anyone else doing this? The application I'm looking to implement is for town roads (mainly country setting with some curb and gutter collection).

Photo for Demonstration Purposes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We use same setup on skids for construction cleanup, there's no way I'd use it on roads...way too slow


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

What part about it is slow? Out of 78 miles of roadway there is probably 15 that needs to be swept


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> What part about it is slow? Out of 78 miles of roadway there is probably 15 that needs to be swept


My comparison is to a truck with broom assist head.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hydraulic gpm of a skid is nothing compared to a wheel loader. Even a 908M cat compact loader is boasting gpm compared to a 1800# lift skid loader.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

acswaupaca1 said:


> Hydraulic gpm of a skid is nothing compared to a wheel loader. Even a 908M cat compact loader is boasting gpm compared to a 1800# lift skid loader.


What's the RPM's of that loader broom? Not sure what the skid is but my guess is the only 2 difference between the loader and skid models are hopper capacity and sweeping width. 
There a reason every municipality around here uses an Elgin Pelican or something similar...and they can be had for under $20k.
Will it work? Yes
Would I do it? No as there are better reasonable options


----------

